# Shrimp And Grits



## Raine (Jan 21, 2005)

Shrimp And Grits 

for the grits:
1 Tbsp salt
2 cups coarse-ground grits
3 cups milk
for the shrimp:
4 slices bacon, cut crosswise into 1'' pieces
1 lb med shrimp, peeled
1 sm clove garlic, peeled and chopped
1/4 cup white wine or dry sherry
1/2 cup heavy cream
2 Tbsp minced fresh parsley leaves
Chris Hunter of Loretta's is serious about his grits; the coarse-ground
variety, he assures us, is essential for this dish.



1. For the grits: Bring 4 cups of salted water to a boil in the top pot of a
double boiler set over high heat. Meanwhile, fill the bottom pot of the
double boiler about halfway with water and bring to a boil over high heat,
then reduce heat to medium. Gradually pour grits into the salted water,
stirring constantly with a wooden spoon to prevent lumps, then fit pot onto
the bottom pot of the double boiler. As the grits absorb the liquid and
thicken, about 2 minutes, add 2 cups of the milk and cook, stirring
frequently, until grits are tender and creamy, about 45 minutes. (Thin with
some of the remaining milk if grits become too thick.) Cover pot and reduce heat to low while preparing shrimp.

2. For the shrimp: Fry bacon in a medium skillet over medium heat until
browned and crisp, then transfer with a slotted spoon to paper towels to
drain. Discard all but a thin film of bacon drippings from skillet.

3. Increase heat to medium-high and add shrimp, garlic, and three-quarters of the bacon to same skillet; sauté, stirring often, until shrimp are just pink, about 3 minutes. Add wine, scrape any brown bits stuck to bottom of skillet with a wooden spoon, and cook until alcohol has evaporated and reduced slightly, about 2 minutes. Add cream and cook, stirring constantly, until sauce has thickened, about 2 minutes more. Divide grits between 4 bowls, then spoon shrimp and sauce over grits. Garnish each with reserved bacon and parsley.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 1, 2005)

I had grits for the first time a couple of weekends ago and the dish I had sounds alot like this recipe.  It was very good and I was surprised how much I liked it.


----------



## Robt (Dec 1, 2005)

I actually like grits.  Man, they are only a flavor carrier.  Now,I'm not sure what you all call grits.  I think they are the ground up remains of Hominey.  Others think they are ground corn meal.  The Mex cooks call our grits something like Maza.  What is right?


----------

